# Stuff I Wrote Before The Apathy That Is G.W. Douche



## rOckNrOllsCar11

A Prelude To Remembering Me

Seeking answers for reasons why I still remain
Searching for something to elevate the pain
Chiseling away the lighter elements of my heart
Till nothing is left but all its&#8217; darkest parts

Remember when I came to you already bought and saved
&#8220;To live is Christ, to die is gain&#8221;
But you eventually abandoned me just the same

By failing me with something so important
You only gave strength to my anger and discontent
Once a friend of the Christian trade
With knowledge of the inside, I will pull your spade

Institutionalized faith
Where lunatics find escape
To be themselves; at the same time fake

Racing each other to be Christs&#8217; number one host
Who&#8217;s more endowed with spiritual gifts from the Holy Ghost?
Their insane behavior is biblically reinforced
And they&#8217;re encouraged to sustain their beliefs of self worth
In what normal, healthy people would call grandiose

Where life made them feel like a zero
Religion possessed the tools that would make them a hero
To be held up high in their own minds as the best
This is the result when too much nothingness manifests
Creates a desperate need for an extreme opposite
They can&#8217;t have an emotion with any balance
A symptom of someone with a mental illness

All love; No hate
Use the spirit to paint the flesh fake
And avoid carnal desires
Be like a robot
Automatic and hardwired

All for others; Nothing of self
Poorly interpreted and often abused doctrine of their decree
So in all your attempts to live free
Where does your human side retreat?
The rules have been set up to guarantee your defeat
Watch the convinced believer tell you of Armageddon
The day of wrath for the unrepentant
And salvation for the steadfast Christian

How can their thirst for violence be quenched?
When they&#8217;ve created an anti-Christ to be lynched
Miracles and all; his likeness is that of their savior
But they say he&#8217;s the devil
Dressed as a saintly impersonator

Jesus was accused of the same corruption
Calling him a false prophet and Satans&#8217; magician
But while he discipled men to fish for souls
So they could feed nations with the gospels
You sit idol as if being alive is a holy enough mission
Making a big production for all to witness
Hating minorities with the holy bibles permission
-A perfectly practiced display of your religion-
But you&#8217;re the abomination of saint hood imitation
You do nothing but boast about your righteousness
And attack your brethren with accusations

When religion is taken so literal and serious
Black and white
Do or die choices
Though we know this our society and government
Bends an ear to such unreasonable voices

Now if there&#8217;s ever an Armageddon
It&#8217;s gonna be when your influence on my world
Has come to a complete end

A mouth of war rhetoric
Words of a righteous heretic
Christs&#8217; revolution lost in translation
We need a modern day &#8216;reformation&#8217;
A good base should never be allowed to turn poisonous from their corruption

Their unquestioned superior knowledge of religion
Has for too long sustained their capability to redefine portions of our reality
By contorting the true meaning into a self serving fallacy

Religious alienation is another form to exploit difference
So expose them and their systems using the same book they manically reference.

1-1-04


THOSE WHO BATTLE ON THE FRONT LINES.........

Those who battle on the front lines
On either side you will surely find
Soldiers sacrificing their lives
For the likes of such kinds

Generals who are far far away
From the tank fire and bunker diving fray
He busies himself directing the war campaign
Devising and revising attack routes and plans
Arrogantly barking out his commands
In the name of the president
And his administrative demands

To the public relations committee
Puppeting the networks media sources
Filtering information for lucrative corporate endorsements
He delivers to the taxpayers a complete discourse
That would later change or be starkly denied
Yet few people called them on their lies
But more upsetting was that it appeared
The even fewer people noticed or really cared

They assured us that this war had honorable purpose
That evidence gave reason to fear another 9-11 or something much worse
So we must act with urgency
Or face the wrath of Saddams' W.M.D.s'
So seriously, we must do something quick
A pre-emptive strike should do the trick

They cropped us using the old bait and switch
Implementing their familiar political tactics
Saturating the headlines with aristocratic bullshit
You've got all this proof so why can't you show me?
Because when I watch you on T.V. all I'm seeing
Is Rumsfeld taking things he said back
And scratching his head wondering
'Where dem W.M.D.s' at?'
When he's the one who should know
Or did he forget the weapons deal
He made a couple of decades ago?

Meanwhile homeland security rolls back our freedom
Secretly investigating anti-war organizations
Jailing anyone whose' passed through immigration
And ruining careers and lives
Of people who stood up to this administration
When will history teach us the real lessons?
That it is not anti-American to question
Was it not rebellion and revolution?
That found and built this our nation

The concept of war is as rational as a childish reaction
To a problem that could only be solved by real adults
But somewhere in life, the 'hows' weren't taught
Perhaps he was absent that day
Fell asleep in class while the teacher wrote it in chalk
Or maybe he simply forgot
But it's not all his fault

When society twists his perception and removes absolutes
Is it so shocking that he's dazed and confused?
Marijuana is deemed illegal under current legislation
But we dispense pharmaceuticals if there's even the slightest deficit of attention
Drugs equal money, whether illicit or prescription
The school districts receive an increase of federal funds
For having even one more handicapped student

While it was our government that trained Bin Laden
And the Al Qaeda in methods of terrorism
We gave them millions of dollars
And weapons to fight the communist Russians
Only to use that knowledge years later against us

So how can we make exceptions?
That violence is acceptable depending on its intentions
How does one discern the difference?

'Hail To The Chief'
Our great leader who basically said
Fuck the Geneva Convention
He believes in his worldly position
Its gods divine will that he 'leadeth' our nation
Into a war that he had convinced us
Is for the freedom of our children
And a more secured homeland protection

"God Ble$$ America!"
It would have been one thing if it were an act of retaliation
But an unprovoked and illegal invasion
Looks more like the works of Satan


Especially when I heard about Halliburton
Ripping off the masses
Those who pay the majority of the taxes
When it was the rich you gave the brake
Putting the financial burden of your operation
On the strained pockets of those less fortunate

Guns, Gods and Governments
The holy trinity of sovereignty and providence

Neo-Christian conservatives verses the evil radical Muslim heathens
The Muslim says one last prayer of absolution
As he prepares for jihad, the suicide mission
The American prays with his gun
Taught during basic training that the trinity is ONE.

So finally Saddams' been captured

He'll be put on trial for crimes against humanity
It's too bad there are no crimes written for complacency
Saddam was your strongest ally in the Middle East during the 1980s'
Even though our government knew of his atrocities
These tragedies weren't enough to provoke us to remove Saddam and his bathes regime
What did was oil, globalization and greed
Basically, for Saddam, we no longer had a fiscal interest or need.

12-19-03


*"I would not say that the future is necessarily less predictable than the past. I think the past was not predictable when it started." Donald Rumsfeld*


----------



## Ninja

You should post that on your MySpace after you get back from shopping at Hot Topic.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

You don't even know me. 

Don't waste my time again fella.


----------



## Ninja

Stop wasting mine.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

Oi


----------



## Stephanie

Don't give up your day job...


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

Whether you agree or not...it's very well written.  Believe me, I'm surrounded by writers and know well enough that what I say, I say well.

For all the crap I'm getting in the 3 minutes after I posted it, I'm curious as to what exactly bothered you about it?  

Also, you people get so proud and boastful but remind you, your on the internet.  In real life, 90&#37; wouldn't think of talking to anyone like that, much less me.  

At least pretend to have the class and decency your types claim to have.



> "A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within. An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself."
> Tullius Cicero (106-43 BC)




It's too bad your 'ambitious' president can't build a time machine while he plans on going to mars so you can go back where that dumb ass quote came from.  How bout you go back to watching Gladiator.


----------



## Stephanie

Awww. did I urt your fweelings??
You don't have a problem calling someone a douche...
So why do I need to make nicie?
Maybe you should stop pretending you're a great poet...
And don't forget......don't give up your day job...

And judging from what you posted to me....I think you are the last person to be talking about class...


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

You must REALLY love your 'president'.  For me to use the word douche instead of bush and you to get that offended makes me wonder who's fweelings are really hurt.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

<img src=http://www.brainfuel.tv/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/argue.jpg>


----------



## Ninja

Fuck our president. You're still a shitty poet.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

If it was that shitty, you prolly wouldn't have responded at all.

Want an autograph?

Open your mouth.


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> You must REALLY love your 'president'.  For me to use the word douche instead of bush and you to get that offended makes me wonder who's feelings are really hurt.



Na...I don't love ANY President...I'm not into that hero worshipping like the Dems. were with Clinton..

I just figured if you wanted to be taken seriously, you would of chosen a better way to present yourself...

But noooo, your hate for a person got in your way...

Not my problem...


----------



## Ninja

I like calling out pseudo-intellectuals on their shitty poetry. If it was any good I wouldn't have responded.


----------



## Stephanie

Awww. how cute...someone is throwing a temper tantrum....


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

Ignorance might be being shown by all of us than.  Instead of asking where I was, when it was I wrote it and whatever else info that may help you understand, you jump up my ass.

Seriously, you're not saying anything except you don't agree with me. 

Did you even read them?

I don't talk about something unless I have something valid to say about it, otherwise I listen and hope to maybe learn something.  My views on religion are as personal as the god I may or may not believe in.  But one thing can be said for certain.  I lived it.

For you to judge me for a couple of "poems" is absurd.


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> <img src=http://www.brainfuel.tv/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/argue.jpg>



You really are pathetic...
Not only do you call people names, but you make fun of people who are handicapped...

You should go back into your mommies basement...And stay there..


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

> You really are pathetic...
> Not only do you call people names, but you make fun of people who are handicapped...
> 
> You should go back into your mommies basement...And stay there..




 

So I'm assuming you and snowballs are one and the same?


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> So I'm assuming you and snowballs are one and the same?



Wrong again...Just as you are wrong to believe you are a poet...

You should of keep it in your sophomore notebook, where it belongs...


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

Because I posted some shit I wrote, I'm "claiming to be a poet"?

I was only sharing some of my stuff, get over it.


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> Because I posted some shit I wrote, I'm "claiming to be a poet"?
> 
> I was only sharing some of my stuff, get over it.



You get over yourself...
Don't post shit unless you have the thick skin to take criticism...
You must of come over from another board who just ran along with the hive, gave you high fives, and said how wonderful you were and your writing was Beautiful because it put down your President....

Welcome to the Big World..


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

I've been through enough trials in life to know when and what to say and how to say it, what's your excuse?


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> I've been through enough trials in life to know when and what to say and how to say it, what's your excuse?



Who are you talking to? Yourself again..


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

I don't jump boards.  This is the only one I go to concerning politics.  I don't need validation from faceless people on a computer.  I simply posted a well thought out work I made.  Why this assumption that I just got out of high school?


----------



## Diuretic

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> Don't cast your pearls before swine.



Before what?  


Oh sorry, I thought there was a comma between "before" and "swine"


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

Diuretic said:


> Before what?
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I thought there was a comma between "before" and "swine"




Yeah, I removed the original message and replaced it with that.  It was fitting.  It's so obvious to me when people are simply trying to bate and taunt you.  To be honest, it kind of turns me off this place.


----------



## Diuretic

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> Yeah, I removed the original message and replaced it with that.  It was fitting.  It's so obvious to me when people are simply trying to bate and taunt you.  To be honest, it kind of turns me off this place.



Oh, you had something there that you had to edit?  That's a bit rough, you should post it again, give others a chance to read it and perhaps comment.

Don't worry about getting a belting here, it happens now and again, best thing is not to let it get to you and stay on topic.  I find it easy now just to slide on past all the bullshit and focus on the interesting stuff - and there's lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## Ninja

If anyone missed the OP, just go to a coffee shop on open mic night.


----------



## jillian

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> Yeah, I removed the original message and replaced it with that.  It was fitting.  It's so obvious to me when people are simply trying to bate and taunt you.  To be honest, it kind of turns me off this place.



Wouldn't matter if you were Maya Angelou. Steffie would hate it anyway. She gets cranky when people don't bow at Bush's alter. Thinks they're traitorous... but I figure that's her problem, not yours.

Shouldn't turn you off the board, though. And you're in good company. She doesn't much care for Springsteen either.


----------



## midcan5

There was a transvestite on Current tv today, who was a 'book' in a library in Sweden, interesting concept. He/she said, 'be yourself everyone else is taken' thought that neat, so put your writing back, if we critique it, so what.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

I reposted the original text folks.


I just want you all to know that I'm not _that_ sensitive that I would recant my posts if/because someone doesn't agree them.  In this case though, I felt like I was a grown ass man in the hallways of high school.  god knows in real life they'd never even think of talking to me that way.  So I wasn't about to let some morons shit on my work and me just sit on the other side of a computer screen powerless.

I appreciate the support you've shown.  

Thank You.


----------



## Diuretic

Do you think couplets are a bit restrictive?  I can understand the intent, especially in the first one, but I get the feeling you were under some self-imposed restriction.  I don't know much about poetry and its form and construction but I think it's meant to convey ideas, emotion, feelings and so on, abstract things, that can be also invoked in the reader.

So, I wonder if the form actually inhibited you.

Have you read T.S. Eliot _The Waste Land_?  When I read it I find it creates images in my mind and the structure isn't apparent.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

My intent wasn't to format it in a formal poetic fashion.  It was just me flowing on a pad.  It is what it is.  I write in my way.  Lyricist don't get criticized for the structure of their delivery.

At least you took the time to read it though.


----------



## Diuretic

Writing, someone said, is 90&#37; perspiration and 10% inspiration, or something like that (I probably have the numbers wrong and it's the wrong way around), but it conveys the point.  

Jack Kerouac, don't know if you've read him, had a form of writing he called "stream of consciousness".  In some of his books he writes about how he writes.  But according to latest information he used to work through many edits to get that effect.  Another cherished myth gone up in cannabis smoke  

And "Howl" by Ginsberg:

_I saw the best minds of my generation destroyed by madness, starving hysterical naked,
dragging themselves through the negro streets at dawn looking for an angry fix,
angelheaded hipsters burning for the ancient heavenly connection to the starry dynamo in the machinery of night, _

It's good to exchange views on writing.  I know there are thousands of writing forums on the net but the few I've visited seem to take it all so very seriously.

Anyway, you're right, if you're happy with a piece then it's good.  But if you write professionally and get an editor be prepared to, as they say, "kill the children" in penultimate edit.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

I read "On The Road" by JK so I am familiar with his style.


----------



## Diuretic

A classic.  I really enjoyed _Dharma Bums_ as well, read it many years ago.  _Desolation Angels_ ("the woods are full of wardens") and _Lonesome Traveller _were also great reads.  

But for the clearest prose I've ever read, it's to Orwell I go.


----------



## Stephanie

Jillian said:


> Wouldn't matter if you were Maya Angelou. Steffie would hate it anyway. She gets cranky when people don't bow at Bush's alter. Thinks they're traitorous... but I figure that's her problem, not yours.
> 
> Shouldn't turn you off the board, though. And you're in good company. She doesn't much care for Springsteen either.




The thing that turned me off on the poet wasn't that he put down President Bush, I could care less about that, it's was calling someone a douche..Or calling anyone names..That just gets my dander up...And then he post that stupid poster making fun of handicapped people...
You can say and think it was about President Bush, but you would be like the other poster who pretended to know what I think, and am talking about...So you can refrain from that also..
Hey, if he had called YOU a douche, I'd come after him for it ...
I could care less what he writes, if he thinks it's poetry, OK..

Now go back to stewing about that Springsteen thread...


----------



## Diuretic

None of us learned from being ignored.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

> And then he post that stupid poster making fun of handicapped people...




umm, no.  I wasn't picking on handicapped people.  I was picking on you.  If you've ever had friends who are handicapped you'd know they pick on themselves more than anything.


I suppose being as sensitive to name calling as you are what would you call Hitler....a misunderstood individual?

Please.  George Bush is the BIGGEST piece of shit on American soil.  My hate for him is unequaled.  

"If there is a Hell, you'll see him there"


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> umm, no.  I wasn't picking on handicapped people.  I was picking on you.  If you've ever had friends who are handicapped you'd know they pick on themselves more than anything.
> 
> 
> I suppose being as sensitive to name calling as you are what would you call Hitler....a misunderstood individual?
> 
> Please.  George Bush is the BIGGEST piece of shit on American soil.  My hate for him is unequaled.
> 
> "If there is a Hell, you'll see him there"



 not only are you a(so called) poet, but you can predict when a person is going to HELL..Now, that's what I call......talent..
As I said earlier...if you wanted to be taken seriously about your writing, you should of started off without calling people names...
And then telling people if they want your autograph, they should open their mouth....
And then posting a picture of handicapped people, to make another childish point...

But, you will be accepted in open arms here, as long as you post ANYTHING that is against President Bush......Enjoy. 

I didn't like President Clinton, but I never harbored the rabid hatred for him..
 I was just looking forward to when he left.......
I consider myself lucky, not to harbor so much hate for any human being..........
It must be horrible to hate a person so much...... I fell sorry for you all...


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

Yes...Stef, I Am God.  I guess you were the last to know that here.  

Using Rebub spin tactics huh?  Like when Kerry made a comment about Cheney having a daughter who is gay yet somehow completely opposes the rights of gays.  Then the repub machine spun that to make him look like an asshole to overshadow the POINT of his comment. Wasn't it the beloved Ann Coulter who called Edwards a "faggot".  Your people didn't get up in arms about that.  At least my remarks aren't stereotypical, slanderous and or racist.  So why so offended by the word DOUCHE?

Hate is natural.  Doesn't your president show hate (elitism at least) in his policies?  Just because someone comes out and says "I hate such and such", is that any different from using actions that show that too.  Get off you high horse Steff.  Something tells me you have other issues. Your crafty sarcasm show me that you have the seed of hate inside you just the same.  
AND FOR THE FINAL TIME ITS NOT POETRY.  ITS JUST A JAM I PUNCHED OUT ON PAPER.  

The kinds of people I know and have come in contact with are those you fear, don't understand or have a 4 minute "inside" report on the news for.  Hard ass people from the shit stain of life.  Basically the ignored.  A group that only grows outside the boundries of race.  Your heart is misplaced and ill managed.  If the name calling stopped would that change anything about your feelings on what I wrote?  HELL NO!  

And that Steff is the real issue.



> I feel sorry for you all...



Pah-lease. More evidence of a mismanaged heart.  Too much t.v. I presume.


----------



## midcan5

religion and religious yearning are not to my taste but loved some of your lines, excuse my messing but i liked these pieces 


a prelude to remembering me seeking answers 
for reasons why
i still remain searching for something

institutionalized faith where lunatics 
find escape to be themselves
To be held up high
in their own minds as the best

poorly interpreted and often abused 
doctrine of their decree 
so in all your attempts to live free
where does your human side retreat


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> Yes...Steffi Am God.  I guess you were the last to know that here.
> 
> Using Repub spin tactics huh?  Like when Kerry made a comment about Cheney having a daughter who is gay yet somehow completely opposes the rights of gays.  Then the repub machine spun that to make him look like an asshole to overshadow the POINT of his comment. Wasn't it the beloved Ann Coulter who called Edwards a "faggot".  Your people didn't get up in arms about that.  At least my remarks aren't stereotypical, slanderous and or racist.  So why so offended by the word DOUCHE?
> 
> Hate is natural.  Doesn't your president show hate (elitism at least) in his policies?  Just because someone comes out and says "I hate such and such", is that any different from using actions that show that too.  Get off you high horse Steff.  Something tells me you have other issues. Your crafty sarcasm show me that you have the seed of hate inside you just the same.
> AND FOR THE FINAL TIME ITS NOT POETRY.  ITS JUST A JAM I PUNCHED OUT ON PAPER.
> 
> The kinds of people I know and have come in contact with are those you fear, don't understand or have a 4 minute "inside" report on the news for.  Hard ass people from the shit stain of life.  Basically the ignored.  A group that only grows outside the boundaries of race.  Your heart is misplaced and ill managed.  If the name calling stopped would that change anything about your feelings on what I wrote?  HELL NO!
> 
> And that Steff is the real issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Pah-lease. More evidence of a mismanaged heart.  Too much t.v. I presume.



Just like a typical liberal....Has to write a book to try and spin their the INTELLEGENT ONES.........we conservatives are from Cave Man...so we need a gosh dam book to EDUMACAT US...... 

I fell asleep during your little rant.....couldn't finish it all...........Not only are you a snobby person, but you could give a shit less about the people you believe are below you.l...You are a typical liberal who.........Uses people only for your own benefit because it makes you...........SOMEBODY....
I saw you poster....of handicapped people..............you can explain away......anyway you can...
I saw your post...........if you want my autograph........open your mouth.......
You are just another phony...liberal......who says THEY CARE..........we know and see a lot of you.....

So I say..............WHATEVER..... 

You must be a real joy to be around at.........parties.........eek....

You truly do make me laugh my ass off.......because seeing through people like you.........IS...the a real laugh...


----------



## midcan5

Stephanie, not sure what to make of your reply. It went against the person and your imaginings of that person. You didn't really tackle the writing. So what if you didn't like the writing. Tell us why and tell us what a typical liberal is? That is the piece I am interested in.


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

agreed.

For all I can tell, you're a man hating non-sex receiving fatty.


----------



## Stephanie

rOckNrOllsCar11 said:


> agreed.
> 
> For all I can tell, you're a man hating non-sex receiving fatty.




sheeesh...how could you tell I was only 5' tall and weight 300 lbs...

You are amazing....Not only can you tell when people are going to hell, but you can guess a person's weight.

And your crystal ball seeing of me being a man hater and also a fattey............WoW....You Rock....so true.


You should think about joining a carnival.....travel around, spread your talent for all the world to see.. ..........


----------



## rOckNrOllsCar11

You.........Are..........A.........Waste..........Of.........My.........Time.


----------

